# Pigeon in animal shelter



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Found this on Petfinder.com. Don't know where Marin, CA (because I didn't check)......just thought I'd put it out there in case anyone is close by. There's actually a bunch of pigeons in shelters in CA as well as other places. One shelter had 5, 3 of which they said are "common gray pigeons", but had a picture of one of those "commons" and it's a banded racer with a chip ring on it's leg. I emailed and asked if they had tried to trace the band and offered to help if they hadn't. 


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10879906


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That bird looks like a character.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Renee - I search PetFinder regularly for pigeons and doves... most are no where near me (CA being no exception) - but there sure are some beauties that I would love to take in if I was closer. Like this one... http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10894004


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Aw, Buddy the Pigeon. He sounds like a sweet bird. If he was in AZ I would go get him.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Was looking around at the pigeons and found the place you mentioned with 5, Renee. The black/white one is a Flight and the other is definitely a racer with pretty eyes 


If I lived closer to these places, I'd probably come home with a basket full of pigeons


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> Found this on Petfinder.com. *Don't know where Marin, CA *(because I didn't check)......just thought I'd put it out there in case anyone is close by.


It's right near San Francisco.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The pigeons and doves in shelters are so heartbreaking .. right up there with the pigeons, doves, ducks, geese, rabbits, etc. at feed stores. There are very sadly more of them than there are of us to save them. 

That pretty little Muscovy duckling that came in a few weeks ago has some really, really good original parents. They called me today after having been at their local feed store wanting to know what to do about another duckling and some pigeons that were there. I said go back and get them if you can afford the bail out. They went back and all were gone  The owner said they just missed out on buying them by about an hour.

Dear members, if your heart and your pocketbook can handle getting birds and animals out of shelters or buying them from feed stores, swap meets, etc., please do. As already stated, there are far more of the needy birds and animals than there are of us who can help them. Please just do the best you can.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Was looking around at the pigeons and found the place you mentioned with 5, Renee. The black/white one is a Flight and the other is definitely a racer with pretty eyes
> 
> 
> If I lived closer to these places, I'd probably come home with a basket full of pigeons


I do live close to these places, and it's so hard not to go and bring them all home. I used to be able to do it before I had so many, and before I had restrictions on my limit.  It's just so hard to find homes for them in order to stay below the limit. I posted an adoption ad last week and have had only one response. I would love to adopt out some of my non-disabled ones and be able to take in some shelter birds again, find them homes, wash, rinse, and repeat. But it's really hard to get the cycle going. Just have to keep working toward having a real rescue.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maryjane said:


> I do live close to these places, and it's so hard not to go and bring them all home. I used to be able to do it before I had so many, and before I had restrictions on my limit.  It's just so hard to find homes for them in order to stay below the limit. I posted an adoption ad last week and have had only one response. I would love to adopt out some of my non-disabled ones and be able to take in some shelter birds again, find them homes, wash, rinse, and repeat. But it's really hard to get the cycle going. Just have to keep working toward having a real rescue.


I know it's hard. I really don't even know why I went looking at Petfinders last night. I am glad however that I found the banded ones. MAYBE I can help them find the owners. MAYBE.........I'll have to see if I hear from them. We all wish we had unlimited space and resources...........but that's not the way it works.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

It's heartbreaking to go to shelters. I went once and adopted a dog and never went back. If I was to do it again I would have to send someone in for me.
Then again their chipping the dogs and cats now and I'm against that program.
If we could all win the lottery and build huge aviaries and lofts.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

It is very heart breaking to just say no to any animal, I rarely can. But I also believe that you can't keep purchasing the animals from many of these places you have to turn around and just say no. If the places that sell the animals and birds CAN sell them and MAKE the $$$$ they will continue to put more out for sale, but if these businesses can't make any $$$ selling than they will find they are losing money and stop.

I have been giving a forever home to many unwanted animals for many,many years and unless the animal or bird is in dire need of geeting out I will not purchase it, but will try to reason with the store owner on how to care for the animal properly. This could even be by dropping off care sheets for them to give out to customers.

Please don't think I am cold or uncaring.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*I brought home SF Shelter "Pearl" last night*

Hello-
I've been pretty much out of commission with too many fosters, not enough adoptions and then a death in the family that took me out of town for over a week but I did do my volunteer shift at SF ACC last night and brought home "Pearl" [http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11063698] who I've renamed Opal. _(I had a Pearl and she was very special but she died. Her story is here: http://www.rescuereport.org/2008/02/pearl.html)_

In any case, Opal is just the sweetest, smartest little squeaky bird ever. When I brought her (?) home to my aviary last night it was about 8 pm and she had been in the shelter for 6 weeks. She just stood on my hands for many minutes taking it all in. Then, a couple of times, she gripped my fingers with her toes and FLEW in place- just about the most wonderful feeling ever. She found a spot to roost last night and she figured out how to take a bath today and she withstood the strutting of my TOTAL playa pij, Tony Baby, and then the angry strutting of his jealous 2nd wife, Doll... oh. Opal is magic.

There are also 2 chukars (with overgrown beaks, Terry's taught me), 2 quail and 2 chickens (a red hen and a little yellow chick- not teeny tiny, but still young) still at the SF ACC if anyone knows of potential adopters.

I'm trying to attach some pix but will need to remove some prior attachments first. Stay tuned.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm glad you brought her home.
I was just thinking about you today and wondering where you've been lately. Welcome back. I missed you.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Elizabeth - Opal is so beautiful  Sure sounds like a lucky piji to be in your home! I just love the picture of her in the bath - looks like she's treading water or doing water aerobics  I'm sure she is just beside herself with so much room and so many things to do now. Keep us updated of course.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for springing Opal! I'm sure she's very happy to be free. I wish with all my heart I could offer to help you with some of the birds.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh Opal is lovely  She looks very happy at home with you. I'm glad you could take her in.
I would definately take in the chickens, chukars, and quail, if only I lived closer. Especially the quail, since I have a lonely female courtnix just like those two. Hope they all find homes soon


----------

